

Choice as Happiness - cwan
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/choice_as_happiness/

======
khafra
Choice can backfire(1), and must be taken in moderation. But, of course: "The
greatest miracle is this: when hungry I eat, when tired I sleep."

(1)[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More_Is_Less)

